# Bathroom remodel help...



## gqfreakinrican (Mar 16, 2016)

Basically my landlord(slumlord) decided to do a much needed demo and renovation of my apt....

Durring so they came into all sorts of issues being a 148 year old home, we have cast iron toliet drain and stack.... the plumber just keeps telling my landlord he will shim it, but the flange is above floor level, and not mounted its roughed in.

I am looking for some advice... is it best if the old cast iron flange be cold chizzled out and have a oatey 4" twist n seal put in and mounted to the floor.... 


Am i wrong? Or is it better to go another route?


----------



## gqfreakinrican (Mar 16, 2016)

Heres a image of the flange b4 mounting the toliet.


----------



## gqfreakinrican (Mar 16, 2016)

And here is a gap if i just push on the toliet... its like a joystick if i sit on it....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

just pound it down with a 10lb sledge hammer, that should do it..from the looks of the toilet, you dont clean too well either..


----------



## gqfreakinrican (Mar 16, 2016)

Thats actually from them. My **** was clean these **** heads destroyed my carpet during demo too.... sledging the cast iron flange down??


----------



## gqfreakinrican (Mar 16, 2016)

Not to mention the whole reason for a renovation was bc toliet was leaking for a long time under subfloor n finally started to smell bad


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Try this, it may help


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

gqfreakinrican said:


> Not to mention the whole reason for a renovation was bc toliet was leaking for a long time under subfloor n finally started to smell bad


sucks to be you then......


----------



## gqfreakinrican (Mar 16, 2016)

Does anyone have anything useful to add?... the uhaul truck was funny tho.


----------



## gqfreakinrican (Mar 16, 2016)

I could use a PM or just a straight forward answer.... replace the flange with a pvc that mounts to subfloor ? Will that be suffice?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Just complain till he hires a professional to get it right, or live with it, or get an attorney, or call the state agency that battles slumlords, or call the local TV station to make him famous....

- OR -

Just move...

- OR - 

You are the landlord/homeowner and you're just telling us a story hoping to appeal to our sympathy. 

I doubt many of the professionals on this site will help you DIY your way farther into a hole you cannot plumb yourself out of.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

gqfreakinrican said:


> Does anyone have anything useful to add?... the uhaul truck was funny tho.


Glad you liked it, unfortunately I or anyone here is going to help. This I a site for professionals in the field of plumbing . Sorry you are going through this. Might I suggest calling your local board of health or building department, they may be able to help you.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

gqfreakinrican said:


> I could use a PM or just a straight forward answer.... replace the flange with a pvc that mounts to subfloor ? Will that be suffice?


Id really like to help you out...which way did you come in?:laughing:
I guess you dont like rules...cause you wouldnt be here if you did...


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

He means to pound the toilet down with the sledge. Slip a sock over the head so it won't mar the china


----------



## gqfreakinrican (Mar 16, 2016)

Man you plumbers are all the same... a bunch of people stuck in a **** hole.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

gqfreakinrican said:


> Man you plumbers are all the same... a bunch of people stuck in a **** hole.


if you dont like us, dont ask us for advice. it sounds to me like you are living in a ****hole. maybe you could upgrade to a gypsy wagon. see ya later trailer trash.:thumbsup:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

gqfreakinrican said:


> Man you plumbers are all the same... a bunch of people stuck in a **** hole.


yup and all from dealing with a$$holes like you..dont go away mad..just go away....:tt2:


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*I knew where you heard that...*



ShtRnsdownhill said:


> yup and all from dealing with a$$holes like you..dont go away mad..just go away....:tt2:


Let me guess...you were listening to Michael Savage on the radio before.:whistling2:


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

gqfreakinrican said:


> And here is a gap if i just push on the toliet... its like a joystick if i sit on it....


Dude, I apologize for the rudeness with which you've been greeted. Obviously some of these guys are having a bad day dealing with people who don't have the knowledge you seem to. That said, the gap at your floor, along with the rocking, leads me to believe you should try tightening the bowl down more. Clearly the toilet hasn't been tightened properly. You see the bolt is barely clearing the top of the nut. Tighten down on that nut until ya see the bowl touch the floor. Then ya can tell the landlord you know how to do the work of a plumber and will help him out in the future, for a break on yer rent. Tighten that toilet down "Plumber Tennant"!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

newyorkcity said:


> Let me guess...you were listening to Michael Savage on the radio before.:whistling2:


LOL, no but if the shoe fits, and from his profile name....spot on...and this from his profile page............... About gqfreakinrican What is your Plumbing related field/trade:Nobody...................sorta says it all....LOL


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Time to shut her down.

Thread closed.


----------

